#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month

## Kris

*Written by Storm* 



Well, guess it is no longer September and October has snuck in, so you know what that means?

Ummmm, we get to dress up and get candy at the end of the month?
No, no, no, there is something else…
You mean there will be no candy?
Well, there will be candy, but there is something else…
WHAT!?!  You mean there is something besides CANDY???
La Sigh, okay, there is candy.
Sheesh, how silly to focus on candy when you should mention October’s Member of the Month.



Yes Guys and Gals of RPALandia, it is once again to honor a member of our online home with the covenant MotM for October.



October’s MotM just had a Birthday in September, hope everyone wished her a 
Happy Birthday!


Your MotM came to RPA on February 2 2018

There was that little incident when Squirrel Moving Company moved her here, but let’s not focus on that.

Our MotM’s interests include Role playing, writing, arts and crafts, cultures and languages, photography.

Her writing genre is Action, fantasy, romance, adventure, anything keeping it interesting.

Some stories you will find our MotM in are:
Vampire's slave
Woke up in a strange world, and now I'm marrying the king
BloodySecrets
Deep deep waters
Finding Shadowed Island





Without further ado - I present to you October Member of the Month!


Spoiler: October MotM 





And the Honored Recipient this Month goes to:


 @SecretShadows;

SecretShadows

----------


## bluemoon

Congratulations SecretShadows!!!

----------


## Kach

WOOT! ♥

----------


## SecretShadows

Thank you very much! I feel very honored!

----------


## DreamDragon101

Congratulations SecretShadows!!!

----------


## Enigma

Congrats SecretShadows!

----------

